# tmj (jaw disorder) and pregnancy



## sarahdilan

Does anyone else suffer from tmj. 

It has only just a occured to me that mine has flared up again because I am pregnant. It woz actually one of my first clues but not an obvious one. 

Wondered if anyone else had had it and how vex cope with pain when paracetemol is only medication we can take


----------



## milf2be

Hey i have this too, im 33 weeks now and its starting to really bug me now :(
i hadnt really had any symptoms in a while, so i had pretty much forgotten about it until the last few weeks and iv had achey jaw, clicking, not being able to open mouth properly by the time it comes to evenings, earache and dizziness (i didnt even know the earache and dizziness could be the tmj, i thought i had an ear infection!) x


----------



## Flowerew

I also have this and during the last 5/6 weeks of my pregnancy with my 1st it really flared up. I constantly felt like I had something stuck in my ear and had terrible ear ache with it. I couldn't close my mouth properly, or put my teeth together or eat anything hard, I was in agony, but as soon as LO was born, it completely disappeared to just the normal clicking I had before I was pregnant. I'm hoping the same doesn't happen during this pregnancy as it was awful only being able to take paracetamol. xxx


----------



## lynnikins

you know till you posted this i didnt know there was a name for it lol the joints for my jaw are misaligned and malformed and its given me trouble for years and years i have teeth problems caus i clench my teeth and have cracked several, i do remember it always being a bit worse and looser in pregnancy and right now its clicking something cronic and getting sore,


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have the opposite effect, my tmj practically dissapeared during both my pregnancies


----------



## sarahdilan

topazicatzbet said:


> i have the opposite effect, my tmj practically dissapeared during both my pregnancies

How lucky are you! 
I have occasional the flare up but generally minds not too bad. But since being pregnant its every day. It wakes me up from my much needed rest. :-(
Now not only does I my ear feel like exploding but I get shooting pains go gums like someone is poking them with a needle.. Considering investing in a mouth guard incase i'm grinding my teeth in sleep.


----------



## BlackBerry25

ME!

I have had my jaw pop out 3 or 4 times this pregnancy, and it is out right now and it hurts HORRIBLY. I dread yawning (which I of course am doing even more than normal!)


----------



## sarahdilan

Aw bless you Blackberry.

Glad I posted this now. I'm comforted by the fact that i'm not alone but I feel sorry for you girls. Its not the widest known condition but when you have it you know about it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sarahdilan said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i have the opposite effect, my tmj practically dissapeared during both my pregnancies
> 
> How lucky are you!
> I have occasional the flare up but generally minds not too bad. But since being pregnant its every day. It wakes me up from my much needed rest. :-(
> Now not only does I my ear feel like exploding but I get shooting pains go gums like someone is poking them with a needle.. Considering investing in a mouth guard incase i'm grinding my teeth in sleep.Click to expand...

yeah i guess i am lucky, but it flares right back up again one they arrive. 
i tried a gaurd and it made mine worse.


----------



## Leets

I'm really glad someone mentioned this, I too have a misaligned jaw and normally it just clicks and doesn't bother me, last week or so (I'm 9 weeks pg) has been awful, biting my tongue a lot, and my teeth bloody grinding when I sneeze, that has driven me bonkers, was thinking I had some sort of neurological disorder keep biting my tongue lol.


----------



## foxy_coxy

I suffer from tmj. Nothing much they can do when you're not pregnant let alone when you are :(

I am having trouble at the moment as i've been so tired and when i yawn it is excruciating. For the past week i've had severe pain on my right side and inside my ear. It's so bad i just want to rip my ear off. 

On top of that my hayfever has never been so bad and everytime i sneeze i either bite my tongue or pee myself lol.. i know tmi and nothing to do with tmj but hey, it's the truth :lol:

Feeling for you girls who have to suffer this aswell. Really not a nice thing to have :(


----------



## ahcigar1

I have a severe case of it. So bad that it required me to go through extensive surgery when I was 18 to reduce it a bit. I haven't had it bother me since then, but in the past 2 months or so I have noticed it flairing up a bit. Especially when I eat tougher chewyer type foods. I don't really have any suggestions on how to reduce the pain I'm sorry, since I don't take any medicine besides my supplements for this pregnancy. I can tell you that sometimes for me what helps is flexing it around to try and loosen it up again. That usually works best for me anyway better than any medicine would.


----------

